# Check out this dog on Petfinder



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

This dog is at Peanuts Place, Matthews SC. They have it listed as a TT it is not. I think it might be a Hav. Be very careful if you call on this dog it could disappear. Lots of corrupt small rescues here in the south esp along route from Cherokee SC to Hills of VA. They maybe alright. At least someone take a look.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

You didn't provide a link, but I looked up the rescue. Was it the dog they have named Pierce Bronson? Because he looks exactly like a TT to me.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I would also say more likely TT or lhasa. There are lots of byb of lhasas in my area. I am thinking maybe they realize it by saying he is 15lbs and that is small for the standard!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

So glad someone else looked. I wasn't looking for dogs when I saw it. Amanda you are right there are lots of Lhasa in your area. Lhasa rescue is in Spartenburg or use to be. Most TT's that are not show dogs can be around 30pds. At my vets there was a woman with a 40pd Lhasa my boy looked so small at 14 she kept telling everyone it was AKC.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Matthews, SC or Matthews, NC? Matthews is not that far from me.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

North Carolina, I only put it up in case. I was doing research, I am working on bring about change in shelter laws here in NC and other parts of the south. So I have to know my subject. So I saw this dog didn't fit the profile and that can happen. The problem is many shelters only keep dogs for three days then destroy them so rescues pick them up. Only sometimes the fancy ones leave the shelter in one day. Hardly time for someone to find their pet esp. in the rueal areas where the dogs are often not neutered the dogs can run for miles. So it was just in case it was a hav.


----------

